
Now It Is Official: The 'Internet' Is Over - finnh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/02/insider/now-it-is-official-the-internet-is-over.html
======
Millennium
As long as Avenue Q continues to run, the Internet will always be really,
really great.

